# New Bersa



## AmericanGirl

Over the weekend I picked up a new .380 Bersa Thunder Plus. I love the way it fits my hand. I've also owned a BT .380 in nickle finish. But I like the 15 round capacity of the Plus. Bersa makes a decent gun at an affordable price. I'm normally a revolver girl, carrying a S&W Model 60, and own a few other Smiths. But I like a semi auto every once in awhile too!


----------



## recoilguy

Congrats on the new weapon AG I hope it serves you well and you enjoy it very much.

RCG


----------



## sheepdog

*Congrats...*

...on the new Bersa...never held one in my hand but have heard nothing but good about them...


----------



## Bisley

Good choice. Bersa is a good quality and accurate pistol, for not a lot of money. One the better values available.


----------



## HogMan87

Congrats on your new Bersa:smt023


----------



## Griz

Congrats AG I hope it serves you well! Got yer HOG put away for the season?

Griz. 

Josey Wales on B.T.


----------



## Freedom1911

Welcome


----------



## dondavis3

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas


congratulations on your new gun - Show us a picture of your new gun.

:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy

Griz said:


> Congrats AG I hope it serves you well! Got yer HOG put away for the season?
> 
> Griz.
> 
> Josey Wales on B.T.


Josey I thought the same thing when I read this but AG on BT is from Texas, This AG info says she is from Tennessee

Who would have thunk there might be 2

Re Coil Guy on BT

RCG


----------



## JayPee

Well, you guys can say anything you want, but I live in the same state with her and she packs a gun......so all I'm gonna say is WELCOME FROM THE TRI CITIES AND HOPE YA ENJOY THE BERSA!! :smt1099

JP


----------



## Griz

recoilguy said:


> Josey I thought the same thing when I read this but AG on BT is from Texas, This AG info says she is from Tennessee
> 
> Who would have thunk there might be 2
> 
> Re Coil Guy on BT
> 
> RCG


Well, "spit" I reckon they must be a bunch of them American Girls out there, but only one, on this here forum

Welcome AG and never mind the comment about that HOG...:smt1099


----------



## meanmachine1961

Congrats on the new purchase. Just recently got a new Thunder Pro 9mm myself.


----------



## AmericanGirl

Griz said:


> Well, "spit" I reckon they must be a bunch of them American Girls out there, but only one, on this here forum
> 
> Welcome AG and never mind the comment about that HOG...:smt1099


Ok. HOG forgotten. And thanks for the welcome!


----------



## AmericanGirl

dondavis3 said:


> Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas
> 
> congratulations on your new gun - Show us a picture of your new gun.
> 
> :smt1099


Here she is...


----------



## imager67

Nice purchase. Great gun.


----------



## johnny7

Sweet I want one!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I had one. It performed pretty well but was hard on my hands much like about all 380's are for me. They are just too small in my opinion. For those that can shoot them well they make as good weapon though. Mine was muck more accurate than I thought it would be I can say that.


----------



## AmericanGirl

Thanks everyone. I wish ammo was easier to find for the 380. But I won't have to worry about ammo for long. I just put a Bersa 9mm UC on layaway a couple days ago! I see 9mm ammo everywhere, and the 9mm was my original choice. But when the 380 showed up, it was a deal I couldn't refuse. Now I'll have both the 380 and 9mm, plus my .38 revolver. I'm really happy I was able to get the 9UC. They seem to sell out as fast as the shops get them in.:smt114


----------



## recoilguy

Sounds like you are armed very nicely. Good luck witht the new 9mm also they seem to be very nice weapons.

CG


----------



## 9mmFan

Nice buy AG, I got the Bersa Thunder in Duo-tone.


----------



## jwill1212

The Bersa handguns are one of the true bargain guns on the market. Very good quailty for a very reasonable price. We own two Bera's, the 380 Thunder and the 380 Thunder CC. Both are very accurate for a 380 and a pleasure to shoot.
380 ammo isnt too hard to find on the net, I just picked up 1500 rounds from Cabelas for 450.00 including shipping. Just a few more dollars then 9mm and 40 S&W ammo. 
Welcome and good luck with your new gun!


----------



## zetti1

She is a beaut! Congrats on your 9mm purchase.


----------



## righttoown

Nice looking weapon. Do you have already have a CCW permit? :smt1099


----------



## Ogre

AmericanGirl said:


> Over the weekend I picked up a new .380 Bersa Thunder Plus. I love the way it fits my hand. I've also owned a BT .380 in nickle finish. But I like the 15 round capacity of the Plus. Bersa makes a decent gun at an affordable price. I'm normally a revolver girl, carrying a S&W Model 60, and own a few other Smiths. But I like a semi auto every once in awhile too!


Enjoy your Bersa.


----------



## CRANKYPISTOL

I have the Thunder 380 Conceal Carry and love it. Very accurate.


----------



## Ogre

*Bt380cc*



CRANKYPISTOL said:


> I have the Thunder 380 Conceal Carry and love it. Very accurate.


That's my next purchase. The weapons coming out of the mouse farms (i.e. LCP, P3AT, etc) are all way to small for my hands. The BT380CC fits my hand very nicely, and the BT380 is a proven weapon. I just don't like the grip on the BT380CC, but I figure I'll get used to it.:smt023


----------



## wagon

Marschal offers thicker wood grip option. I'm the exact opposite, I have smaller hands and the stock grip fits me fine. http://www.marschalgrips.com/bersa/bersa.html

I've been contemplating to get a Marschal grip (the std "thin" version) but just too many other "priority" purchases going on ....:mrgreen:

Good luck with your pursuit of 380CC, mine goes bang every time, I like it a lot. :smt023



Ogre said:


> I just don't like the grip on the BT380CC, but I figure I'll get used to it.:smt023


----------



## AZ 9mm/45

I enjoy all my Bersa's. Have a thunder 380 on my side most all the time. It never fails to go bang and is very accurate. Also my Thunder 9-HC is very accurate.


----------



## hpi09

I also have a Thunder .380 the same one you do and I love it very great choice for the money. I also wish ammo for them was easier to find hopefully it will all end soon hopefully. My buddy has a Bersa 9mm he swears by it I have shot it a few times and loved it great choice.


----------



## BersaPRO

*Bersa Pistols are great*

Congratulations on your new .380 and your 9UC.

I have a 9UC Pro and I carry it almost every day. It's a pleasure to shoot and very accurate from the first shot to almost 2,000. Never a problem and I feel safe carrying it.

Good luck and be safe with yours.


----------



## cougartex

Congratulations, safe shooting.


----------



## trailblazer

great purchase on the BT .380...i own two & a 9mm HC & love them all.

i'm sure you know by now, we have an AmericanGirl at http://www.bersachat.com/forums/forum.php. lots of great info. on bersas there.

also, here is some more than reasonably priced ammo. http://sgcusa.com/Ammunition-Handgun/c3_27/p539/Magtech-380-Auto-Box-(380A)/product_info.html. only 3400 boxes left.

trailblazer


----------



## adjohns3

AmericanGirl said:


> Over the weekend I picked up a new .380 Bersa Thunder Plus.
> I've also owned a BT .380 in nickle finish. But I like the 15 round capacity of the Plus. Bersa makes a decent gun at an affordable price.


You said it all...Bersa is a GREAT value gun. The PLUS is a beauty, mine is duotone, but love the double-stack magazine...lots of BAD news for the BG, if needed.
My wife has a Bersa Thunder .380 in duotone and Crimson Trace laser. She is good with it and would hate to have her shooting at me.

Good, safe shooting with your new beauty!

:smt1099


----------



## cappaletti

*Ammo for .380 Bersa*

Here's a few sites to go to for ammo deals:

cheaperthandirt.com
ammunitiontogo.com
jgsales.com (lots of military surplus ammo, etc.)
sportsmansguide.com

If I think of any more I'll let u know! Enjoy the Bersa's!:smt1099


----------



## scpankow

*Is that AG from BersaChat?*

Good to see you here!

Shannon (lovemybersa on Bersachat.com)


----------

